# Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binoculars-New in the Box



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

$200 to a forum member.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34994907&cat=405


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

$190


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in the market for some binoculars, is this the one you are selling?

http://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optics-Diamondback-10x42-Binocular/dp/B004803YTW


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah. Dang Amazon had to one-up me on the price. I've got a buyer lined up for today though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a fyi. Love mine.


----------

